# **** and badger fur



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Has anyone sold any ***** or badgers yet this year? What are you getting for them? Where are you selling them? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I sold some ***** about a month ago. Didnt get much at all. If i remember correctly i got $8 a piece which i though was kinda crappy. They were good ***** too. He only took 2 of the 11. He said he didnt want them because they were shot with a shotgun. The weird thing was they were shot at approximately 30yrds. So i dont see why it would matter. Whatever though, i heard around christmas prices are supposed to pick up.


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

My brother-in-law sold some a couple weeks ago and I think he said he got $12 for them this year which was up from last year. He does trap so they were in pretty good shape.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

Blackfoot instead of using a shotgun use a .22. It will leave a small hole for the skinner to sew up. Are you skinning them and preparing the hides or are you selling them in the round? You can get more money for put up fur.

Scott


----------

